# LG900 owners with cold smoke cabinet



## DougCA (Nov 2, 2018)

It's cooling off and I'm eager to try smoking some cheese in my recently purchased LG 900 with cold smoke cabinet. Looking for tips/tricks for this unit. Is it as simple as putting pellets in the hoper and opening the side vent, or would I be better served buying a smoke tube or similar?

/n00b

https://www.costco.com/Louisiana-Grills-900-Pellet-Grill-with-Smoke-Box-.product.100386742.html


----------



## mike243 (Nov 3, 2018)

A good set of thermometers will be the best thing to start with imo,I dont think there is a very big window on temps for delicate stuff.a tube can help add smoke and may put to much out when your unit is set low,testing will be a lot of fun as you have a lot of rack space to do multiple things at the same time


----------



## glank09 (Nov 6, 2018)

I have done some experimenting lately with my LG900. I have done 2 batches of cheese using a tube and both worked out great. The first I still needed ice to keep my temperature low, it was 80 outside at the hottest point.

This weekend the temperature peaked in the low 50s and I was trying to make snack sticks. I put the sticks in the cold cabinet and set the main grill to 180 then tried using the damper to control temperature. Problem was my top rack was running 90 when my top rack was running 120. I tried putting a steel pan above everything and it got the spread to 20 degrees. I also played around with a magnetic strip across the main smoker vent holes to try to force the smoke into the cabinet more, worked very well and temps were maybe a little more consistent.

If I was going to try cheese without a tube, I would probably try closing off the vent holes closer to the cabinet and putting a tray of ice on the top rack and cheese on bottom.


----------

